# SEU and SER acronyms



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

I've heard more than one answer for what the R and the U stand for. 
-riser, round, reinforcement tape
-underground, unshielded or unarmored 

'underground' can't be right--they must be confusing it with USE
'unarmored' makes sense if you figure it was in relation to ASE (armored service entrance) 

anybody know for sure?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

tersus said:


> I've heard more than one answer for what the R and the U stand for.
> -riser, round, reinforcement tape
> -underground, unshielded or unarmored
> 
> ...


According to Southwire, the U is for "unarmored" and the R is for "round".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

All the OEM literature I've seen refers to "round" and "unarmored."

I've never seen armored SE but this picture describes both kinds.


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

SER is reinforcement

SEU is underground

As far as I understand

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

*
*

*http://www.nassauelectrical.com/wire-and-cable-resources/ser-seu-cable
*

*What Do SER and SEU Mean?*

SER stands for Service Entrance cable that has Reinforcement tape. SEU is an abbreviation for Service Entrance cable, Underground.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Skipbayless said:


> SER is reinforcement
> 
> SEU is underground
> 
> ...





PlugsAndLights said:


> *
> *
> 
> *http://www.nassauelectrical.com/wire-and-cable-resources/ser-seu-cable
> ...


SE cable -- SER or Seu is not permitted underground

USE is underground service entrance


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> SE cable -- SER or Seu is not permitted underground
> 
> USE is underground service entrance


Maybe not, but that was a cut/paste from nassauelectrical.com.
P&L


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> SE cable -- SER or Seu is not permitted underground
> 
> USE is underground service entrance


I may have been mistaken. I was always told, by the superintendent, we were using "SER" in temporary underground feeders for projects we did when I was a helper. Apparently I was not informed properly. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Skipbayless said:


> SER is reinforcement
> 
> SEU is underground
> 
> ...


Not really.,,

The SER is tyically round and useally have 4 conductors in the cable ( most common for feeder apps and some three phase usage.)

The SEU is typically flat or oval cable and typcially three conductors. a netural conductors is stranded and it useally wrapped around it so that why it look oval shape.

Note .,, both type above is not approved for underground useage.

If you want undergound then the USE is the approved cable for underground useage.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Maybe not, but that was a cut/paste from nassauelectrical.com.
> P&L


I see that it was a cut and paste but I believe they are mistaken. Article 338 identifies se and use. SE cable means service entrance and the difference between ser and seu is the 3 wire vs 4 wire and is allowed outside but not underground.

From southwire



> Southwire Type SE, service entrance cable is used to convey power from the service drop to the meter base and from the meter base to the distribution panelboard; however, it may be used in all applications where Type SE cable is permitted. *SE may be used in wet or dry above ground *locations at temperatures not to exceed 90° C. The voltage rating is 600 volts.





> Service-Entrance Cable. A single conductor or multiconductor
> assembly provided with or without an overall covering,
> primarily used for services, and of the following types:
> Type SE. Service-entrance cable having a flame-******ant,
> ...


Software won't allow the word retar d


----------



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everybody. I did see that nassauelectric page before I posted, and figured they don't know what they're talking about. SE, whether is SER or SEU, isn't allowed underground, and can't imagine anyone thinking of burying it whether they knew it was allowed or not.


----------

